# Tokico HP for the B14



## ASxa86 (Feb 23, 2006)

I didn't realize the GC coilover kit I bought were made for certain shocks/struts. I bought the 6030.01 GC kit and am told that they will fit Stock, Sachs, Boge or Tokico premium performance.

My problem is. I don't want to use my stock because they wont last with the coilovers, correct?

And the tokico HP shocks don't fit B14's w/ ABS??? 

Can someone please explain this. 

Also, I can't return these coilovers so as far as I can tell I just wasted about $400.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

..your right.. don't put those coilovers on the stock.. they will bottom out and fuck up your ride.. I think your going to have to just buy what fits man.. might end up losing that money if you have to get a whole system that works..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

ASxa86 said:


> I didn't realize the GC coilover kit I bought were made for certain shocks/struts. I bought the 6030.01 GC kit and am told that they will fit Stock, Sachs, Boge or Tokico premium performance.
> 
> My problem is. I don't want to use my stock because they wont last with the coilovers, correct?
> 
> ...


What type of shocks did you want to use?

The Ground Control's come with the sleeves that slide over the existing shock body. I have yet to see a shock body (stock or aftermarket) for the B14 that was so large that the GC sleeve would not slide over. You can use any shock you want for the most part. 

Have you looked at install photo's to see how this whole setup works? Of nto that will help you understand what I mean in my post above.


----------

